# Topics > Arts > Music >  Robot Violinist, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toyota Motor Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Toyota shows off violin-playing humanoid robot

Uploaded on Dec 6, 2007




> Toyota shows off a violin playing robot and a two-wheeled human transporter -- the latest products of its robots program that seeks to develop a practical human assistance robot by the early part of the 2010s.

----------


## Airicist

Amazing robot violinist

Published on Feb 21, 2013




> a robot plays a violin at exhibition

----------


## Airicist2

Aug 24, 2022

----------

